# WTB Nurii Pahang Mutated + Cordata 'Rosanervig'



## zadratus (Feb 25, 2014)

Grown submersed only please. Small plants are fine. PM me if you have any.


----------



## saddletramp (Sep 16, 2012)

Pianofish has a Rosanervig, etc. for sale in the For sale section.


----------



## zadratus (Feb 25, 2014)

I am looking for the Cordata 'Rosanervig' that has pinkish/white veining on it.


----------



## zadratus (Feb 25, 2014)

Bump. 
Still looking for them.


----------

